

Smart move: McDonalds to Offer Free Wi-Fi in 2010 - zfk
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2357193,00.asp

======
ben1040
I hope that more moves in this direction will eventually bring down the price
(to zero) for wifi access in airports and hotels.

I'm sick of the "most of our customers have expense accounts and don't care,
so we'll charge $10-$20 for access" philosophy.

------
nishantmodak
They already offered WiFi in India at numerous locations. But all of it was
paid.

I hope they free it up there also.

------
jeffsaracco
They offer it for free all over Australia already

